# Anybody have this trolling motor?



## Scott85 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm normally a buy once cry once type of person, but this deal on Amazon seems a little too good to pass up. Anybody have this trolling motor and how is it holding up? https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00NI7O2VK/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1452730469&sr=8-2&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=24v+trolling+motor&dpPl=1&dpID=31Av95kdllL&ref=plSrch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

That does seem to be a rather low price.

Want to see it lower....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-86lbs-Freshwater-Transom-Mounted-Trolling-Motor-36-Shaft-/271488313008


----------



## Scott85 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for that. At 100 bucks I think it's worth checking out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Scott85 said:


> Thanks for that. At 100 bucks I think it's worth checking out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was a bit shocked to see it for that price. Kind of wondering if I need a new motor. hmmmmm...


----------



## Scott85 (Jan 25, 2016)

I haven't made the plunge yet but there is a YouTube video out there of it. It's still going good after a year plus. I had to order my batteries first then I'll be ordering the motor come pay day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jan 26, 2016)

I would have to do some wiring changes, but for that price it sure is a very tempting deal.

Let us know if you get it and how it performs.


----------



## Scott85 (Jan 26, 2016)

SumDumGuy said:


> I would have to do some wiring changes, but for that price it sure is a very tempting deal.
> 
> Let us know if you get it and how it performs.


 what changes would you do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jan 27, 2016)

Scott85 said:


> SumDumGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to do some wiring changes, but for that price it sure is a very tempting deal.
> ...



I have a 12V motor now. So, I would probably wire the crank and troll motors in series and pull voltages off differently.
Not a major issue, just some time.


----------



## Scott85 (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh ok, I thought you was talking about changing the wires on the trolling motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jan 27, 2016)

After a couple of hundred guys buy it and try it...then I'll consider it. 

Anything that sounds too good to be true...almost always is...too good to be true.
No brand name. No source for props. etc.

I am particularly sensitive to this issue because..I bought a 20-year-old boat a year ago. 

It had an Evinrude trolling motor on it. The TM worked fine. But, the prop was beat-up when I bought it. 

The prop broke. Only then did I find out that 
#1. Evinrude props ran backwards, precluding my using a modified Minnkota prop. #2. that particular Evinrude prop was out of production and couldn't be found, at any price, anywhere at all. 
#3. I bought two other Evinrude props off of Ebay and neither fit. 
#4. I wound up replacing the entire fully operational ($400.00) trolling motor because a ten dollar prop broke.

Let me know how this one works for you after a couple of years.

richg99


----------



## jethro (Mar 1, 2016)

I'll bet that motor will destroy your battery banks quick. 12v and 86 lbs of thrust? And it's a Chinese knockoff so you know it doesn't have any modulation to save your battery. If people buy this, be careful if you decide to use it at full throttle for long periods of time- I would have a fire extinguisher very close by.


----------



## hoosier78 (Mar 1, 2016)

jethro said:


> I'll bet that motor will destroy your battery banks quick. 12v and 86 lbs of thrust? And it's a Chinese knockoff so you know it doesn't have any modulation to save your battery. If people buy this, be careful if you decide to use it at full throttle for long periods of time- I would have a fire extinguisher very close by.


It's 24 volts but who is checking facts?


----------



## fl.graderman (Mar 1, 2016)

Surely there is a reason I could buy 9 of those for what I spent on my new Minn kota...
I hope so anyway, otherwise I'm looking pretty stupid!

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## edwonbass (Mar 2, 2016)

At least it doesn't run on Chinese lithium batteries!  

It is very tempting though.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 2, 2016)

for that price even if you only get 2 years out of it you're ahead of the game.i'm going thru minn kotas every 2 years.i have 3 dead ones in my garage as of right now.the fuse didn't save the last one.


----------



## fl.graderman (Mar 2, 2016)

bcbouy said:


> for that price even if you only get 2 years out of it you're ahead of the game.i'm going thru minn kotas every 2 years.i have 3 dead ones in my garage as of right now.the fuse didn't save the last one.


Great. That's just what I want to hear. [emoji20] 

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 2, 2016)

yeah,i'm looking at a haswing cayman 55 lb bow mount remote control for $500.


----------

